# Prehistoric Mantis in amber on eBay



## acerbity (Feb 26, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...A:IT&amp;ih=018

:lol:


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 26, 2008)

:lol: that's pretty cool...


----------



## Kruszakus (Feb 26, 2008)

Maybe they will extract the genetic material fromthis amber and they will recreate it, so mantids will rule the Earth once again!


----------



## king_frog (Feb 26, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> Maybe they will extract the genetic material fromthis amber and they will recreate it, so mantids will rule the Earth once again!


Oh no.


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2008)

I would love to have that.


----------



## Mantida (Feb 26, 2008)

price: US $599.00

Yurk! :blink: 

Pretty cool, but really expensive.


----------



## Tunedbeat (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, the price is too high. I wouldn't pay that much unless that mantis is the size of a house.


----------



## CapLoD (Feb 27, 2008)

beware ebay amber specimens. Often they are bogus.

In fact the person who is selling that could be guilty of imprisoning a live mantis into a resin and having it die a horrible death. (not saying he is but it's possible)

USUALLY if you heat a pin red hot and stick it into a piece of amber you can tell if it's authentic by a piny smell coming from the entrance hole.

new to these forums but not new to amber. Just thought I'd give a heads up.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 27, 2008)

What the heck? I'm quite skeptical...


----------



## Kruszakus (Feb 27, 2008)

To me it looked flim-flammish fro the get go.


----------



## Christian (Feb 27, 2008)

That specimen is really cheap. Usually they cost more than 1000 Euro.


----------



## joossa (Feb 27, 2008)

No certificate of authenticity? &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 27, 2008)

Saw this while browsing for stick insect nymphs, thought they were ment to be 10" long and have a wing span of 25"? :lol: 

We can only dream...


----------



## Precious (Feb 27, 2008)

Love that. I wish it was a 'Best Offer', I'd go for it. Paypal and Ebay go a long way to protect you against fraud.

I'd buy it, it's so beautiful.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 27, 2008)

All I know, is I'm getting a serious case of deja vu with this piece. I swear I saw the exact one a while back when I was looking on ebay for mantis related items. The reason I say that is because I remember it looked like a little nymph and there was a wasp stuck in the amber with the it. :blink:


----------



## asdsdf (Feb 27, 2008)

Maybe they never sold it. Anyways, the seller is 100 percent positive, and sells other fossils so it may be real.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 28, 2008)

I wonder how the seller determined the age.


----------



## Tunedbeat (Feb 28, 2008)

Precious said:


> Love that. I wish it was a 'Best Offer', I'd go for it. Paypal and Ebay go a long way to protect you against fraud. I'd buy it, it's so beautiful.


That's a laugh. Paypal wants nothing but money, the more you make the more they take.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 28, 2008)

Tunedbeat said:


> That's a laugh. Paypal wants nothing but money, the more you make the more they take.


yer but look how easy it is to use paypal.its a great system.


----------



## Malnra (Feb 29, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> Maybe they will extract the genetic material fromthis amber and they will recreate it, so mantids will rule the Earth once again!


It would be interesting to see how big and how agressive it would be ;-)


----------



## Christian (Feb 29, 2008)

Probably not really. Older primitive mantids were rather small, comparable to _Mantoida_. The largest mantids live today.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 29, 2008)

Recently, eBay hiked the fees up. I was about to sell some stuff, but forget it. I already lose 25% after eBay and Paypal fees back then. Selling anything under $50 on eBay just isn't worth it anymore.


----------

